# Somebody used 3M Colorquartz?



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Available in many color (black, brown, grey, blue etc)

2 Grades:
T grade: bigger and sharper

S grade: smaller and smoother

I want to used them as inert sand to mix with other rich substrate.

As a designer, I liked the control of color and sized...

What do you think?


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used Colorquartz in 2 of my tanks and am very happy with it. It does not compact like sand can and seems to allow for proper root development in the plants I have kept (swords, crypts, and vals). Also, if you have digging fish like my Geophagus and Severums, they greatly appreciate it as well.

If I was going to do it again I would go with T-grade and not S as S-grade is very small (1-2 mm) however it does sink rapidly when disturbed so it is not blowing all around your tank.

I only mixed this with plant tabs and no other soil substrate, so no experience there.

My only issue with this was finding it for anything less than 50 dollars a bag. I stumbled upon a place who just happened to no longer use it and sold me some bags for 18 dollars a piece so I bought 150 pounds. I used the light buff (cream) color and brown.

Edit: Forgot that in my avatar you can see the substrate there (kinda). That is the mix of the buff with brown (2 bags of buff to half bag of brown).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry this thread should be in the substrat section...

If somebody is nice enough to move it....

Sorry

arty:


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

There is a third size, they call it accent stone.

Slightly larger size than like SMS or Amazonia, maybe 1/4 the size of typical aquarium gravel at the LFS. Also comes in colors.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

dude....

I am using colorquatz T grade Black AS WE SPEAK. I like it a lot. You can plant easily and roots seem to hold very well. I found a landscape/pool supplier that sold bags for 20 flat. Try it out, cheaper than anything else, just remember, it's inert!

Sean


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

when i redid my 75 gallon, i used black t grade because of the price. 
i bought 3 bags and that was enough to do my 75 gallon and my 20 gallon shrimp tank.
it holds a slope like a champ and price wise... its a good deal.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've used it 4 times now and I really like it a lot. I'm using it as a cap for soil substrate tanks.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

What I can see around is that the T grade is a good size but harsh on Cory and other bottom fishies. 3M seem to confirm that .


> S-grade
> 
> Finest particle size available, non-abrasive, gentle on feet.
> Available in 14 Colors: White, Blue, Black, Cayman Green, Red, Peach, Plum, Brown, Buff, Tan, Grey, Smoke
> ...


and the problem with the S Grade will be compaction and anaerobic pocket but *intermediate_noob* didn't mention anything about compaction, root difficulty or anaerobic spot.

I wonder if it's mix with some turface how it will behave (S-Grade) ( I like my Corys...)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My Corys don't seem to bothered by it.


----------

